# Warmest Winter Tall Boots



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am looking for recommendations on winter tall boots. Any price range is fine- my main concern is that my feet are warm. Thank you for all suggestions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

A friend got a pair of insulated boots by Dublin that she is liking this winter. She got the Dublin River Plaid boots. But, still, if it is below zero and she has several to ride she says she will put on the battery heated socks. We all do.

I was looking at their Medway boot with a thinsulate lining.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I stay out for about 3 hours in -15c weather, no thick socks just zocks as I always wear. I found winter tall boots under $100, Auken is the brand name, they are for cold weather only, your feet will sweat if it's not super cold out. http://greenhawk.com/wdItemDesc.asp?strilhID=web&strmdNumber=DRB7893&stricSKU=DRB7893


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

waresbear said:


> I stay out for about 3 hours in -15c weather, no thick socks just zocks as I always wear. I found winter tall boots under $100, Auken is the brand name, they are for cold weather only, your feet will sweat if it's not super cold out. Auken Whistler Winter Tall Boots | DRB7893 | Greenhawk


Interesting! Thanks for telling us about them.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

either bogs or muckboots (thats the brand). those are the two most common in my area and there very warm!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Bogs or Muck boots.

Much boots are cheaper.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi I bought a pair of toggi quest boots and my feet stay nice and warm in them they also keep my legs warm. I paid £90 for them and so far they are fab.and you can also ride in them so you don't have to change bootsand they have stretchy calves which I had problems finding long yard boots to fit but these are great and waterproof!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

So far, I've been just fine with regular boots + smart wool socks. Granted it hasn't dropped into the single digits yet!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

One thing I look for is a boot that is warm, but still able to fit SAFELY in a stirrup. Too much "tread" on the sole might increase the danger of hanging up in the etirrup.

I used to go to Canada on a regular basis to teach clinics. Several times it was mid winter and COLD!! I needed to get some warm boots that allowed me to easily get on a students horse to help iron out problems. I decided to get the Ariat tall insulated Bromont boots.

Victory Canter English Tack and Apparel

They are fabulous. I have been in 0 degree (F) temps and been comfy. I have hunted in them as well.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for all of your opinions! 

I had my eye on the Ariat Bromont boots, so I ordered those. Hopefully they will be what I am looking for!


----------

